# The other critters!



## Kayemm (Apr 6, 2013)

In addition to my growing fish room, I also have two dogs, Tayoh (doberman) and Neomah (doberman/golden retriever mix). They're hilariously huge lapdogs. I can't complain, though- they're really smart.

Tayoh is a year and a half old. He's been my best friend since he was 10 weeks old (we spend 6 weeks prior falling in love!) He's trained in obedience, and we're thinking about starting agility in the summer.

Neomah is fairly new to the house. She'll be 10 weeks old this week. She's already learned quite a bit for her age! I'm excited to watch her grow up.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh they are gorgeous! Dogs are the BEST! :mrgreen:


----------

